# Braden Gellenthein: NEW WORLD RECORD



## duc (Jul 18, 2009)

The fact that he won it with a single cam bow is going to eat at a lot of people.


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

Why would Braden shooting a single cam bother anybody he shot lights out with them when he was younger!


----------



## duc (Jul 18, 2009)

You don't read the forums enough.


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

Which model/year bow did he use?


----------



## bows_-_arrows (Oct 19, 2010)

so much for apex 7 risers twisting during the shot....lol


----------



## duc (Jul 18, 2009)

bows_-_arrows said:


> so much for apex 7 risers twisting during the shot....lol


It has everything advertising and people says it shouldn't. 
It's heavy.
It has fixed rollers. Which cause it to twist.
It has a so called obsolete cam design.
It has solid limbs.
It's old.
Despite all of these "shortcomings" it has a new world record.


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

His Nimes Halon musta been in the shop... 
He can't shoot binaries...
Nobody would borrow him their Hoyt...

Next question.


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

Rick! said:


> His Nimes Halon musta been in the shop...
> He can't shoot binaries...
> Nobody would borrow him their Hoyt...
> 
> Next question.


He can shoot binaries

https://youtu.be/OsuEMrT1_r0


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Is a Cam and 1/2 considered a binary?


----------



## toj (Aug 22, 2012)

A bow is a bow is a bow.

Are solo, twin, binary, spiral etc etc any better than the other?

They may be different, but not different enough.


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

AKDoug said:


> Is a Cam and 1/2 considered a binary?


Oh duh I read binaries and thought hybrids. Oops

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Contrary to what the manufacturers want us to believe, it's the archer, not the equipment. Braden is one of those archers that could out shoot nearly all of us with any bow that will perform consistently. 

The Apex 7 could drill X's 10 years ago and nothing has changed since then, as long as the archer does his part.


----------



## duc (Jul 18, 2009)

The Apex line and the Contenders were and still are brilliant bows. All that was needed was a style change with the same geometry. Why did Mathews try to reinvent the wheel with not so good bows starting with the Triumph? In the second hand market you can't seem to even give them away.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

It is impossible to win anything with a bow made before 2017. If you don't believe me just ask the manufacturers.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

What record did he break?


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

jim p said:


> What record did he break?


https://worldarchery.org/news/142026/gellenthien-sets-new-qualifying-world-best-718

"Subject to ratification, Braden’s compound men’s ranking round at the USA national outdoor championships will stand as a new world record. The reported score of 718 out of a possible 720 points beat the previous world-best mark by one." - John


----------



## quickshot22 (Jul 8, 2016)

tttttt


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

This topic should be renamed and moved to a gear forum. Because so far the discussion has nothing to do with the title and one of the most amazing accomplishments, ever, in archery. 

That's 70 out of 72 arrows in (what's basically) a 3" circle inside a bigger circle the same color, at 55 yards, outdoors, shot from 1-4pm in 95+ degree heat (real temp) and high humidity. 

Most of the people reading this couldn't do that at 20 yards. Indoors. In air conditioning. Literally. 

And so far all anyone can do on this topic is talk smak about bows. SMH. 

Congratulations to Braden on a new World Record and some amazing shooting.


----------



## Fin1 (Jun 29, 2015)

Wow! I've been shooting for 35 years and do good to hit 5/10 at that range. That's amazing shooting.


----------



## 2little2late (Dec 25, 2006)

Quote from Lazarus' post above:

"Most of the people reading this couldn't do that at 20 yards. Indoors. In air conditioning. Literally."

You are more than likely 100% correct in this assumption. 

If you can't regularly hit 300 in five spot, you won't clean the 80 cm at 20 yards.


----------



## thawk (Mar 11, 2003)

Has there been any reason given as to why he was using a apex7 ? 
Most bow companies require their shooters to use current model equipment and Mathews has a reputation to be very strict with their shooters and equipment, sometimes making a shooter (who was in contention to win Redding) change his rest between days.


----------



## LMacD (Mar 16, 2015)

2little2late said:


> Quote from Lazarus' post above:
> 
> "Most of the people reading this couldn't do that at 20 yards. Indoors. In air conditioning. Literally."
> 
> ...


First: wow wow wow on that score by Braden. Amazing!

With regards to the above comment and Lazarus', the timing made me smile as my buddy and I were talking literally last night about close-range practice, and in his case, specifically speaking about 20 yards on the 80cm target as a way for him to develop his shooting technique. As a side note, the suggestion wasn't my advice as I don't consider myself proficient enough to advise others. Anyway, my point being that I haven't done much up close stuff lately save for blank bale-ing, so, just for hoots, I'm going to try a 720 round this evening, or next, from 20 meters and see what happens. This has me curious to see what my "tipping point" distance might be. 

I have a feeling this will be both interesting and humbling.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

there are around 10 top pro`s and yes Braden is one of them, anyone of those top pro archers can win just who is on that day or weekend the best ! but they all shoot American bows !


----------



## thawk (Mar 11, 2003)

A lot more then ten


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Those old bows are stinking awesome and it is so weird to not see them out on the 3d courses anymore, I can't remember seeing one this season.

Whatever the reason he had for picking it up really doesn't matter, fact is he knew the bow was solid and would take care of him and it totally did.


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

A few Mathews Senior Pros hung onto the One-cams


----------



## LMacD (Mar 16, 2015)

One thing that dawned on me yesterday when I got home, all hot to trot to try an up close 720 round to see what my "tipping point" distance would be where I could no longer shoot either: a) a perfect 720 or b) "tie" Branden's record [i.e. not literally tie given that it would be at half distance or less]...there's a reason I and I'm sure most of us stopped shooting multiple arrows from a close range: robin hoods and other arrow damage. I'm really not sure why I didn't think of that yesterday when I posted the intention...but glad I did before wasting any good arrows. One thing for sure: based on my last 720 round at 50m, I will not be threatening Braden's record any time soon. Urgh...


----------



## TMax27 (Nov 7, 2006)

Padgett said:


> Those old bows are stinking awesome and it is so weird to not see them out on the 3d courses anymore, I can't remember seeing one this season.
> 
> Whatever the reason he had for picking it up really doesn't matter, fact is he knew the bow was solid and would take care of him and it totally did.


It was my understanding that he was dealing with a bit of target panic and just went back to what he knew worked and was comfortable with.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I'm far more curious about equipment choices which effect technique such as release type, scope size/power and such. It's a shame we get so focused on the bit that stores and releases energy.


----------



## jbkennedy7 (Aug 23, 2013)

thats awesome!


----------

